
Technology moves fast, art slower. - samratjp
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/04/27/arts/design/27muybridge.html
======
qq66
Of course. Bach, Shakespeare, and Michelangelo can hold their own with the
best that have ever existed.

------
contextfree
How fast technology moves depends on how you look at it ...

~~~
jorgecastillo
The exponential growth of technology we have experienced in recent decades
(WWII+) would lead us to believe that technology is indeed advancing at a very
fast rate. I think most people especially adults and young adults can relate
to the fast advancement of technology.

P.S. I still remember dial-up (not that my current DSL service is all that
better).

